# New World Record Arizona Archery Mule Deer?



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

What a pig! 240 gross with a 228 typical frame. Heres the link.

http://blog.kingsoutdoorworld.com/2010/ ... -mule-deer


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW! Very impressive. Congrats to the shooter. Where was the Utah buck taken?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> .................Where was the Utah buck taken?


skuttlebutt says the Henries

love that avatar!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Goob's got it...the 220 UT buck was from the Henry's. 

I've got a pic of it on my phone...very nice deer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Goob's got it...the 220 UT buck was from the Henry's.
> 
> I've got a pic of it on my phone...very nice deer.


where's your avatar?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Heres the Utah buck shot on the Henries. I believe the hunter is Chad Kulow(spelling)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm, I heard San Juan......


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Hmm, I heard San Juan......


I heard Henry's as well.

I met a guy down on the San Juan who has a guide and they are looking for a 200" minimum buckie. I laughed at him until I found out that he has killed a deer each year for the past 3 years and is holding a 200" average on those three buckies!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

The pic of the buck above is the Henry's buck.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

You think He could hold it away from his body any further! sheesh I hate it when people do that, the buck is big enough without having to distort the pic!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Heres the Utah buck shot on the Henries. I believe the hunter is Chad Kulow(spelling)


Yeah it is Chad Kulow, he is a year older than me and I went to school with him. He is a hell of a hunter. I don't know the story on this buck, but I am happy to see his hard work pay off.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> You think He could hold it away from his body any further! sheesh I hate it when people do that, the buck is big enough without having to distort the pic!


+1


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My heck those two bucks are monsters! I'm afraid I would miss the shot! My eyeballs would be bulging and for sure it takes both eyes just to look at one side of those racks.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> You think He could hold it away from his body any further! sheesh I hate it when people do that, the buck is big enough without having to distort the pic!


+2


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome bucks! Unless the photo is decieving, there's no way the UT buck is 220. But still a heck of a buck.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

> there's no way the UT buck is 220. But still a heck of a buck.


I don't see how you can say that. It has width, mass, symmetry and the only deduction is that little point on the right side. I'd say 220 easy.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Awsome buck!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

An awesome buck like that, and people are talkin' trash on the photo? Wow. Yeah, it does give an illusion of it being bigger, but who in the f**k cares?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> An awesome buck like that, and people are talkin' trash on the photo? Wow. Yeah, it does give an illusion of it being bigger, but who in the f**k cares?


+100


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

The only reason I wish guys wouldnt hold huge trophy rack that far away from their body is you cant tell exactly how big it really is. This is an awesome buck, there is no need to make it look 48 inches wide if its already 36 inches wide. 

MASSIVE BUCK either way, you just cant really tell how big it really is.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> You think He could hold it away from his body any further! sheesh I hate it when people do that, the buck is big enough without having to distort the pic!


I hate it too! Gimme a Break! :roll:


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

I wasn't bagging on the hunter or the deer, it's just that you here the 200'' buck stories and 400'' bull stories left and right. It's bigger than anything I've taken, just didn't look 220 in the picture. On a side note I did see a different picture where he wasn't holding the buck out as far as he could reach, and there is no need to! He's a pig and I would say he is 210 plus.


----------

